# Ibs and Raisin Bran



## Mnstn148 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have IBS generally with constipation but my ibs "attacks" are always diarrhea. I have read several sources that say eating bran is a bad idea especially on an empty stomach. My favorite cereal before I started having issues with IBS was Raisin Bran and now I really miss eating it. I was hoping you all would know of a way that I could continue to enjoy one of my favorite foods without it causing too much issue with my IBS?


----------

